# Im fixing to jump down another rabbit hole



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

Well, two, actually, I also have a sous vide machine on the way.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> Well, two, actually, I also have a sous vide machine on the way.
> 
> View attachment 524733
> 
> ...


Nice!  Welcome to the world of sausage and stick making!!!! :D


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 5, 2022)

Welcome to the land of bad influence. It’s every where here plus this forum is the support group. Lol
Im glad you made the plunge. You will make some fantastic food and soon.


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

With proper guidance 

 SmokinEdge
 I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

Now I just gotta figure out what I'm going to make a mess of first.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 5, 2022)

Here comes Peter cottontale...   
Just messing with ya! Look forward to seeing you put them to use.

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

Maybe this, for starters. The included fibrous casings should do the whole pouch, I'd expect.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 5, 2022)

Making sausage?
 I thought that was an ice cream churn .

Keith


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Making sausage?
> I thought that was an ice cream churn .
> 
> Keith


We got one of those too, but it is electric. No cranking necessary.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 5, 2022)

Welcome to the wonderful Land ‘O LEM.


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Welcome to the wonderful Land ‘O LEM.


I'm not sure yet, but thanks, I think ... Sure to be an adventure, though.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> We got one of those too, but it is electric. No cranking necessary.


Congrats on the new toy.
I have a dream of making sausage one day !

Keith


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

I just came to this forum wanting to learn BBQ, and that I did learn, but I find curing, and now maybe sausage making to be even more interesting. Somewhat time consuming, but I enjoy it so far.


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> I have a dream of making sausage one day !


It's just a grinder and stuffer away, Keith. So far, I have done bulk breakfast and Italian, which went pretty well. The next step is stuffing into casings. Start like I did, and do some bulk. Once you taste the results, you will want to keep on going.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> It's just a grinder and stuffer away, Keith. So far, I have done bulk breakfast and Italian, which went pretty well. The next step is stuffing into casings. Start like I did, and do some bulk. Once you taste the results, you will want to keep on going.


It’s true. I started with the KitchenAid and soon I burned through one of those. So I got the LEM stuffer and fixed the KitchenAid and kept grinding. Then I got the LEM grinder and thought I was happy. Then my fingers ached mixing it by hand from the cold and arthritis so I got the LEM mixer/hopper that connected to the grinder. Now I’m thinking that electric stuffer sure would be nice. It just doesn’t end.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2022)

Oh Boy...welcome to the world of sausage making.


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> It’s true. I started with the KitchenAid and soon I burned through one of those. So I got the LEM stuffer and fixed the KitchenAid and kept grinding. Then I got the LEM grinder and thought I was happy. Then my fingers ached mixing it by hand from the cold and arthritis so I got the LEM mixer/hopper that connected to the grinder. Now I’m thinking that electric stuffer sure would be nice. It just doesn’t end.


Once you start, it's always, "I just need one more thing" , and I'm still pretty near the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Now I’m thinking that electric stuffer sure would be nice.


An electric stuffer is the way to go if you make enough sausage to justify it. I needed a larger stuffer for our big deer processing day (which is coming up next Saturday incidentally) when we will put up close to 6-700# of product. I also needed it for stuffing salami by my self. I love my electric stuffer.


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Oh Boy...welcome to the world of sausage making.


Well, if you guys wouldn't keep posting shots of those delicious sausages y'all make, I might have been fine with the grocery store ones.


----------



## BXMurphy (Feb 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> Well, two, actually, I also have a sous vide machine on the way.
> 
> View attachment 524733
> 
> ...



Poor bugger. 

I'm inching up to the hole. This place has EVERYTHING!

I just explored a little of smoking-meat.com. There's more here than I will ever digest.

Murph


----------



## DougE (Feb 5, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> Poor bugger.
> 
> I'm inching up to the hole. This place has EVERYTHING!
> 
> ...


This place is a wealth of knowledge, and most of us will only dabble in parts of what can be learned here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

I've probably forgotten about half the stuff I wanted to try! And the to do list is still out of control.  

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2022)

Fine looking rig Doug, should serve you well, congrats! RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 6, 2022)

Congrats! Oh man, I can’t get into another thing right now! Can’t wait to see you put it to use!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> Now I just gotta figure out what I'm going to make a mess of first.


Take a look through the mixes from Owens BBQ . I've used quite a few from them , and never anything I didn't like . They have a per pound breakdown that I like also . 
I keep batches under or around 10 to 15 pounds , and do that over the course of 2 or 3 days . That amount works with my mixing bowls and storage , but I'll break out the grinder to do a couple pounds too .


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Fine looking rig Doug, should serve you well, congrats! RAY


Thanks, Ray, now comes the fun part of learning how to use it.



bauchjw said:


> Congrats! Oh man, I can’t get into another thing right now! Can’t wait to see you put it to use!


Yea, I keep saying I can't get into anything else, too, but I keep doing it anyhow. You will probably not want to see my first attempts at putting it to use, but like everything else, I'll get it figured out.



chopsaw said:


> Take a look through the mixes from Owens BBQ . I've used quite a few from them , and never anything I didn't like . They have a per pound breakdown that I like also .
> I keep batches under or around 10 to 15 pounds , and do that over the course of 2 or 3 days . That amount works with my mixing bowls and storage , but I'll break out the grinder to do a couple pounds too .



I have been to their website a few times, but haven't ordered anything yet. I will definitely keep them in mind, though.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2022)

When you start making sausages....do yourself a favor and use the metric system. It is so much easier to calculate salt, cure, and spices using percentages.


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> When you start making sausages....do yourself a favor and use the metric system. It is so much easier to calculate salt, cure, and spices using percentages.


Appreciate it, inda. I already use metric for bacon, and planned on carrying that over to sausage making.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 6, 2022)

Why this country never made the switch when I was in the third grade I’ll never know. It would have saved me from years of fraction anxiety. It’s so much easier. I remember they even changed over the highway signs. Well, at least I can use it for bacon.


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm still old school with fractions for carpentry, or measuring steel for welding projects and not about to change there, but it definitely makes weights and measures easier to calculate for recipes.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 6, 2022)

Ooh Ahh


Sven Svensson said:


> Why this country never made the switch when I was in the third grade I’ll never know. It would have saved me from years of fraction anxiety. It’s so much easier. I remember they even changed over the highway signs. Well, at least I can use it for bacon.


I never understand the resistance to metric or decimal based measurements.
We use a decimal based monetary system


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> I never understand the resistance to metric or decimal based measurements.


Well, because we are Americans, by God, and we ain't following after the rest of the world. That's all I got .....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

I got a pork shoulder all cubed up and ready to grind earlier. I reckon the first try is going to be the Backwoods bratwurst seasonings in the collagen casings provided with the stuffer. I have hog casings on the way, also. But I'm going to get my feet wet with what I have on hand. If y'all hear a bunch of cussing, it's probably me.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> Well, because we are Americans, by God, and we ain't following after the rest of the world. That's all I got .....


There’s a great British saying. “You can always count on the Americans doing the right thing, after they’ve tried everything else, first.” Haha!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> I got a pork shoulder all cubed up and ready to grind earlier. I reckon the first try is going to be the Backwoods bratwurst seasonings in the collagen casings provided with the stuffer. I have hog casings on the way, also. But I'm going to get my feet wet with what I have on hand. If y'all hear a bunch of cussing, it's probably me.


Another great bratwurst seasoning to try is made by Penzey’s. I think it’s 1 TBS to 1 lb of pork. Super simple. No one makes better bratwurst than the good folks in Wisconsin So they know their stuff.


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

Appreciate it, Sven. I have a recipe given to me by a friend that will be next. I figured I paid for the Backwoods seasoning I got with my stuffer, so I'm going to use it. The collagen casings, too.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 6, 2022)

Congrats glad to see the enablers ah ah I meant members got you into something else to spend money on  but you will enjoy it I'm sure. You can certainly make some great tasting stuff doing your own. Do you already have the smokehouse or is that still on the to do list? lol  I'm sure our members will give you many more ideas on things you need to spend your money on.
Have fun and good luck with your sausage making


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Do you already have the smokehouse or is that still on the to do list? lol I'm sure our members will give you many more ideas on things you need to spend your money on.


Yea, the smokehouse is to come this spring. Likely a propane fired wooden smokehouse like my good friend, and chief enabler 

 SmokinEdge
 has. I rather enjoy our friendship since he continues to help me go beyond where I have gone before.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 7, 2022)

DE, You will love the rabbit holes you are jumping into !


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 7, 2022)

I'd only been with the forum about a year when I jumped down that rabbit hole, albeit with stern warnings from members LOL!
Haven't had a store bought sausage in almost 6 years.
I've never used a packaged mix but mixed my own. I think that's half the fun of it.
Welcome to sausage making! :-)


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> Appreciate it, Sven. I have a recipe given to me by a friend that will be next. I figured I paid for the Backwoods seasoning I got with my stuffer, so I'm going to use it. The collagen casings, too.



Be sure to do fry taste tests before stuffing any sausage.  It will save you lots of grief.
In short, mix the meat with the seasoning. Take a small bit and fry it in a skillet.
If it's too salty or too strong, add more meat/fat to even it out.
If it's too bland, add more seasonings.

Don't worry if the meat doesn't taste exactly like what you are expecting. You are simply looking for too salty/strong or too bland and if it has a pleasant taste. The flavor will change by the time you stuff, smoke, and eat so as long as it is tasting good then you will get a good product in the end.

ALSO it is good to measure out the seasoning by weight (grams) per pound of sausage meat/fat. Teaspoons/Tablespoons, etc. do not scale well from 5lbs to like 20 lbs and such. But the weight of seasoning (grams) per pound of sausage meat scales perfectly :)

Just some tips of someone who has used store bought seasonings.  I have no issue with them but you MUST figure out their measurement by weight and dial them in as their per volume measuring instructions don't scale OR their amounts are too much or too little.  So just gotta work the kinks out is all... as with most things in life :)


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 7, 2022)

Congrats!  I have really enjoyed my experience so far.   I am just 3 or 4 months in front of you on the sausage making.


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Be sure to do fry taste tests before stuffing any sausage.  It will save you lots of grief.
> In short, mix the meat with the seasoning. Take a small bit and fry it in a skillet.
> If it's too salty or too strong, add more meat/fat to even it out.
> If it's too bland, add more seasonings.
> ...


Yep, fry test for sure. I weigh everything when I'm curing, and I see no reason not to carry that over into sausage making.


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> Congrats!  I have really enjoyed my experience so far.   I am just 3 or 4 months in front of you on the sausage making.


What I want to know is how your first stuffing/linking experience was, cause I'm fixing to find out tomorrow. I'm fixing to run my pork through a coarse plate for bratwurst as soon as the meat chills in the freezer for a little bit, and I will be mixing and stuffing tomorrow.


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I've never used a packaged mix but mixed my own. I think that's half the fun of it.
> Welcome to sausage making! :-)


Thanks, I think? I intend to mostly mix my own spices, but since these spice mixes came with the stuffer, I will use them. I've already done some bulk breakfast and Italian mixing my own. There are a few tweaks here and there I will try on the next run, but overall, I'm pretty satisfied with the results.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2022)

Just a little tip on stuffing and linking.  Don't stuff super tight, maybe like 80% tight and stuff the whole casing.  Just coil the stuffed casting up initially, dont stuff and link at the same time.

Then when all stuffing is done you can link.
Because you didn't max stuff the casing you can easily work the meat while linking without busts.  You can tighten up the links as you link.

I personally still leave the links a little loose (not maxed stuffed).  Why?
So when I grill them or heat them up to eat they don't bust as they heat and expand. I'm sure you've seen links bust on the grill before.
See when they are cooked at hot temps they want to split or bust when they are tightly stuffed. They have no room to expand when stuffed tight.

When a little loose they will expand and not bust at all.
Smoking won't heat them up enough to bust them so you may be fooled initially.
Once you throw a link on a grill or in a skillet and it starts to really heat up, that is when you discover busting due to being stuffed tight.

I hope this info helps some :)


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Just a little tip on stuffing and linking.  Don't stuff super tight, maybe like 80% tight and stuff the whole casing.  Just coil the stuffed casting up initially, dont stuff and link at the same time.
> 
> Then when all stuffing is done you can link.
> Because you didn't max stuff the casing you can easily work the meat while linking without busts.  You can tighten up the links as you link.
> ...


This first round is going in collagen casings, because they also came with the stuffer, and my hog casings haven't arrived yet. I believe I need to give a little more attention to not over filling because they don't have any stretch. So if you fill too tight, they will blow out when linking.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome to, and have fun with, your new addiction ...  I have the same stuffer... I do 40-60 lbs of snack sticks at a time (2-4 days) ...  I will 2nd the suggestion of checking out Owens BBQ for spices ... 

One of the things the pros here have told me is to use as little water as possible...


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Welcome to, and have fun with, your new addiction ...  I have the same stuffer... I do 40-60 lbs of snack sticks at a time (2-4 days) ...  I will 2nd the suggestion of checking out Owens BBQ for spices ...
> 
> One of the things the pros here have told me is to use as little water as possible...


I'm definitely glad for this forum, because the instructions that LEM provides on how to use the stuffer are pretty minimalistic. I got a good coach to help me out, though.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 7, 2022)

I have only done a couple different types of sausage so far , But oh 
 what fun to make your own and than play with the flavors to your own liking .

Nice stuffer
What a fun place to learn from 
Giver hell DougE. It's only money ........

David


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I have only done a couple different types of sausage so far , But oh
> what fun to make your own and than play with the flavors to your own liking .


I've done a round of breakfast, and Italian, but this will be my first try at stuffing.



DRKsmoking said:


> Nice stuffer
> What a fun place to learn from
> Giver hell DougE. It's only money ........
> 
> David


I love this place, but my wallet, not so much.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

Look at the bright side...if you have a couple links blow up you have 2 little four legged friends that would be more than willing to help!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Look at the bright side...if you have a couple links blow up you have 2 little four legged friends that would be more than willing to help!
> 
> Ryan


Don't I know it. I have to kick them out of the barn kitchen anytime I'm in here messing with meat. o matter how well I clean up, they're in here sniffing around because they know what I been doing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

You just got your beef back from the locker...did you ask for some bones for your dogs?

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> You just got your beef back from the locker...did you ask for some bones for your dogs?
> 
> Ryan


I quit giving them real bones because it always ends up in a fight. They get along fine until there are bones to fight over. Don't matter if they each got their own, they always want what the other one has.


----------



## DougE (Feb 7, 2022)

Hell, I've even seen them fight over nylabones


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> Yea, the smokehouse is to come this spring. Likely a propane fired wooden smokehouse like my good friend, and chief enabler @SmokinEdge has. I rather enjoy our friendship since he continues to help me go beyond where I have gone before.



I think I'm going to go from propane to a PID and a 220 oven element I think it will be much easier to maintain temps and sure be nice to just program the temps and times and let it run itself


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I think I'm going to go from propane to a PID and a 220 oven element I think it will be much easier to maintain temps and sure be nice to just program the temps and times and let it run itself



That would require running a 220 line to the smokehouse, no? I have the know how and a panel in my barn to make that happen, but propane seems the easier route.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> That would require running a 220 line to the smokehouse, no? I have the know how and a panel in my barn to make that happen, but propane seems the easier route.



Yes it would I have it close now just have to extend it a bit


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> since these spice mixes came with the stuffer, I will use them


By all means!
Doing my own mixes comes in handy since my wife had to start a low sodium diet and I can dial down the salt to a minimum.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> Amazon.com: Pork Sausage Freezer Bags - 1 Lb. Size - Package of 100
> Pork Sausage Meat Bags - Walton's (waltonsinc.com)





DougE said:


> What I want to know is how your first stuffing/linking experience was, cause I'm fixing to find out tomorrow. I'm fixing to run my pork through a coarse plate for bratwurst as soon as the meat chills in the freezer for a little bit, and I will be mixing and stuffing tomorrow.



It would be easier with a second set of hands, but I managed fine by myself. 

My LEM Big Bite #12 is awesome (no foot pedal).  You can feed that beast as fast as it can take it and it is as quiet as a canopener.  A second grind is a cinch with that one as well.
My Haka stuffer is a 2 speed hand crank.  I have never ever had it out of the "low range" and can't imagine I ever will.  Sticks are a pain but the larger diameter, the easier it gets.
The biggest pain, in my opinion, is the clean-up.  Get a good set of brushes to cut down on clean-up time dramatically.




__





						Meat Grinder Cleaning Kit - No Silicone Spray | LEM Products
					

Now with 10 brushes! This kit includes 1 large (2 1/2 diameter) brush for cleaning the head of your grinder and 9 small brushes for cleaning the grinding plates and stuffing tubes.  Silicone spray is not included.




					www.lemproducts.com
				




Post some pics of the bratwurst!  I haven't done them before.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> Post some pics of the bratwurst! I haven't done them before.


Depends on how huge a mess I make of them, lol


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> What I want to know is how your first stuffing/linking experience was, cause I'm fixing to find out tomorrow.


If I remember right you said you have collagen ? I don't try to twist those . Some do . These are cellulose . I just run out the whole length then tie with butchers twine .


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> If I remember right you said you have collagen ?


Correct. Clear collagen that came with the stuffer.

EDIT. They are 32mm fresh collagen.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> If I remember right you said you have collagen ? I don't try to twist those . Some do . These are cellulose . I just run out the whole length then tie with butchers twine .
> View attachment 525105


Your heat register isn't parallel with your wall!    
Bet you love your counter when stuffing sausage. 

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 8, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I think I'm going to go from propane to a PID and a 220 oven element I think it will be much easier to maintain temps and sure be nice to just program the temps and times and let it run itself



Jerry.. If my memory serves me correct (usually doesn't but) your smoke house is 4 x 4 x 6-8' ??
I used both the elements (bottom and top) out of the same oven for my 3 x 3 x 6 house... This would get me up as hot as I wanted in case I wanted to do a hot smoke like Pops used to do ...  



DougE said:


> That would require running a 220 line to the smokehouse, no? I have the know how and a panel in my barn to make that happen, but propane seems the easier route.



 This would be MUCH SAFER than propane....  and so much easier to run (program the steps)...  set and forget ...


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Your heat register isn't parallel with your wall


I know this isn't the first time someone has pointed that out. And yea, that counter would be awesome for sausage. quite roomy.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> quite roomy.


It works out good . Sink in the middle , and set it up as a clean side dirty side.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> It works out good . Sink in the middle , and set it up as a clean side dirty side.
> 
> View attachment 525137


Yea, that's a real sweet setup.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Probably be tomorrow before I mix and stuff. I got tied up with some other things and it's getting a little late to start on a project with an unknown time frame.  I did get my grind done yesterday, and got my stuffing area set up, stuffer ready to go, meat weighed out for the batch. All I have to do now, is mix, stuff, link.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks . I can clamp the stuffer right to the counter . It's messy in that pic . I clean it all off for sausage .


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

Put the plastic wrap down tight on the meat if you didn't . Lookin good bud .


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Put the plastic wrap down tight on the meat if you didn't . Lookin good bud .


It's in a gallon bag


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> The biggest pain, in my opinion, is the clean-up.  Get a good set of brushes to cut down on clean-up time dramatically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!

Having a setup where the grinder and stuffer parts CAN go into the dishwasher is nice.
If not then I go out to the drive way with a water hose and clean up a meat tote/lug/tub then move on to the other parts in the meat tote/tub. Then I give the tub a final cleaning and done!

Works better when not in cold times of the year.
My dish washer can remove the top rack so I can put big items in it which really helps when I have 1-2 tubs or my BIG stuffer to clean once I knock off the big stuff :)

Same goes for my slicer.  Chef's Choice 615, all parts but the main unit are dishwasher safe :)


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Unfortunately, all my grinder parts are hand wash only, aside from the plates, but I've done a few grinds, and haven't really had an issue with getting everything cleaned up afterward.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> Unfortunately, all my grinder parts are hand wash only, aside from the plates, but I've done a few grinds, and haven't really had an issue with getting everything cleaned up afterward.


I learned the hard way that all my metal grinder parts besides the plates, augers, and blade are hand wash only.... They went from shiny to dull looking that had to have the grey film hand washed off.  THey are good to go now though.  Lesson learned hahaha.

Should I buy again I would look for all stainless steel metal parts i could throw in the dish washer but my grinder is going strong :)


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

I believe even my auger is cast aluminum, so aside from the plate and knife, dish washer is a no go. Since I have to hand wash the rest, I don't see much point in putting the plate and knife in the dishwasher. I just chuck it all down in a sink of soapy water, let it sit there for a few, and everything cleans up pretty easily.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

The grinder I have is a Weston #8 home model, not commercial. It actually does better than I was expecting it would.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

Rinsing everything off with hot water when done using it makes a huge difference in final cleanup...rather than meat getting dried on

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Rinsing everything off with hot water when done using it makes a huge difference in final cleanup...rather than meat getting dried on
> 
> Ryan


I try and wash my junk off when I get done using it ............ Well, ummmm, you know what I mean.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Well, I lied. I said I wasn't going to get to it today, but I did it anyway. Maybe not the prettiest job there ever was, but I feel like it's a pretty solid first attempt at stuffing sausages.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 8, 2022)

That's a home run Bub ..  they look great.... now wait till ya taste them...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

Looks great from here!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 8, 2022)

I’d say that is an awesome job for your first go! Better than what I would have put out. More important will be how do they taste! Great work!!!!!


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

I was, in my mind, making it harder than actually doing it was. I took, an hour, hour and a half to mix, stuff, and link. I'm sure I will get faster at it with practice. I honestly expected a mess, not decent looking sausages for my first try.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

Looks great to me .


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2022)

Ditto! Looks great to me. Once you get more familiar with the process, it gets easier...and faster.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

I couldn't be more pleased with my first time results, and I know the more I do it, the better it's going to get.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great to me .


I took your advice and tied my links off, but I think I could have twisted them without a whole lot of issue. Glad I did the tie this time around though.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 8, 2022)

Those look great Doug. Doing it and getting it done is the hardest first step. After that everything makes more sense and it gets easier. Then the job gets better. Congratulations on the first run. nice work buddy.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> . Once you get more familiar with the process, it gets easier...and faster.


Exactly . I swore off making my own at first . Once I got a system down , and gained some knowledge I look forward to it . I have fantastic results now .


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Those look great Doug. Doing it and getting it done is the hardest first step. After that everything makes more sense and it gets easier. Then the job gets better. Congratulations on the first run. nice work buddy.


You know you helped make it happen, buddy. Help with equipment selection, encouragement, maybe a little prodding to get me going ...... Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> I took your advice and tied my links off, but I think I could have twisted them without a whole lot of issue. Glad I did the tie this time around though.


Good . In my opinion those don't twist well . Just make it easy and fun . You have time to decide what works good for you .


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Good . In my opinion those don't twist well . Just make it easy and fun . You have time to decide what works good for you .


I expect I'll mainly use natural casings, but I had these on hand and really wanted to give this a try.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> You know you helped make it happen, buddy. Help with equipment selection, encouragement, maybe a little prodding to get me going ...... Thanks!


That’s what this forum is all about. I’m happy to help, super glad to engage in conversation with you. One day you will be paying it forward. Thats the strength of this forum.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> That’s what this forum is all about. I’m happy to help, super glad to engage in conversation with you. One day you will be paying it forward. Thats the strength of this forum.


You know it.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 8, 2022)

Looks great better than my first try. As others said it gets easier and faster


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 8, 2022)

I'd use collagen casings for summer sausages and meat sticks and natural casings for links for sure. Doug, your links really look better than any links I've done, points !!


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Looks great better than my first try. As others said it gets easier and faster


A ton of youtube videos, and a good teacher to answer whatever questions I had beforehand went a long way.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

olecrosseyes said:


> 'd use collagen casings for summer sausages and meat sticks and natural casings for links for sure. Doug, your links really look better than any links I've done, points !!


Appreciate the points. I just took my time stuffing, tried to keep my casings full, but with a little slack for linking, and maybe beginner's luck that they came out like they did.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 9, 2022)

DE, Good looking sausages !!!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> a pretty solid first attempt at stuffing sausages.



Looks great DougE

Now to stock up the freezer , get stuffing.

David


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 9, 2022)

David is right time to start looking for butts on sale and stock up that freezer  I to would suggest looking at Owens BBQ for spice packs personally I rarely mix my own spices anymore. You can buy some that are just as good or better than what you can make and you don't have to try to keep all the different spices around and make sure their still good when you go to use them. You can always add a little of this or that to suit your tastes like maybe red pepper flakes or fennel or something like that.
For summer sausage I use Mahogany Fibrous Casings and since the wife doesn't like jalapenos, I get printed ones I use for the cheese and jalapeno and non printed for the ones without jalapeno


----------



## DougE (Feb 9, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> David is right time to start looking for butts on sale and stock up that freezer


Yea, I always hit the pork butt sales, but right now I can't go too crazy. I just put up half a beef in the freezers.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 9, 2022)

Looks great Doug ! Now the 1st one is done and a success !

Keith


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 9, 2022)

Good job!
You're already thinking of the next batch. You're hooked.


----------



## DougE (Feb 9, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Good job!
> You're already thinking of the next batch. You're hooked.


Oh yeah. I have several sausage projects in the works. Making pork roll/Taylor ham is where this whole sausage thing got started, and I'm working my up to it.


----------



## DougE (Feb 10, 2022)

Brats after a nice dose of cherry/hickory blend.







and the customary cut shot


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 10, 2022)

Did you add cure to the brats or just hot smoke/grill them fresh?


----------



## DougE (Feb 10, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Did you add cure to the brats or just hot smoke/grill them fresh?


Hot smoked, fresh.


----------

